# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Mooie nagels,tips - Artikel

## Agnes574

Tips voor mooie nagels 

Handnagels groeien 2 à 3 mm per maand. In een halfjaar zijn ze dus geheel vernieuwd. Teennagels groeien slechts 1 à 1,5 mm per maand. De nagel van de grote teen heeft dus ongeveer 12 maanden nodig om volledig te vernieuwen. Met warm weer, bij kinderen en jongeren, door mechanische belasting, (zoals bij piano- of gitaarspelen) en regelmatig knippen (of afbijten), groeien ze sneller. 

 Bijt niet op je nagels
Probeer zo weinig mogelijk op je nagels te bijten. Dat is niet alleen lelijk, je nagels zijn ook vatbaarder voor allerlei infecties. Dagelijks gebruiken we veel onze handen, en vingers welke in aanraking komen met bacteriën. Nagelbijters lopen hierdoor meer kans om een mondinfectie op te lopen. Kun je het nagelbijten niet laten, probeer dan enkele hulpmiddeltjes of was meer je handen.
 Witte nagels 
Om witte nagels te verkrijgen kan je een wit nagelpotlood gebruiken welke je aanbrengt onder je nagels. Je kan je nagels ook weken in een warm zeepsopje met een kopje waterstofperoxide. Regelmatig met een nagelkniptang het vuil vanonder je nagels halen, helpt oo.
 Knip of vijl je nagels regelmatig.
Lange nagels zijn kwetsbaarder dan korte nagels en zijn vatbaarder voor allerlei aandoeningen. De teennagels kunnen het best recht worden afgeknipt, zonder dat de nagelhoekjes worden geknipt. De nagels van de handen mogen wel rond geknipt worden. Knip de nagels niet te kort. Heeft u een infectie aan een van uw teennagels, dan is het belangrijk het nagelschaartje na gebruik altijd goed te reinigen. Knip de nagels bij voorkeur met een schaartje, dat is minder agressief dan een nagelknipper. 
 Vijlen is beter dan knippen. Bij knippen kunnen scheurtjes en scherpe randen ontstaan die dan toch bijgevijld moeten worden. Vijl met de nagelrichting mee en in ronde bewegingen. Vijl de nagels nooit opzij, maar alleen vooraan. Gebruik daarvoor een kartonnen of houten vijl, geen metalen vijl. 
 Verzorg de nagelriem
De nagelriem vormt het uiteinde van de nagelplooi. De nagelriem beschermt de nagelplaat tegen het indringen van bacteriën, virussen, schimmels en chemicaliën. De verzorging van de nagelriemen zorgt niet alleen voor mooie nagels, maar je houdt ze daarmee ook gezond. Kom niet aan de nagelriemen. Die beschermt de nagel tegen invloeden van buitenaf. Gebruik zeker nooit een nagelvijl om de nagelriemen weg te duwen. Neem een wattenstaafje en knip ze ook niet af. U kunt de velletjes wel verwijderen met een speciaal pincet. Zorg ervoor dat bij het lakken van de nagelriemen een randje vrij is, want het nagelbed heeft namelijk zuurstof nodig om te groeien. 
 Gespleten nagels voorkomen
Gespleten nagels komen het meest voor tijdens warme zomerdagen. Om gespleten nagels te voorkomen, gebruik je het best een vochtinbrengende crème welke je aanbrengt na het wassen van je handen. Ook het regelmatig vijlen van te lange nagels kunnen het splijten voorkomen. 
 De nagels lakken met het juiste product
Vooraleer je je nagels lakt, reinig je ze het best met een remover. Deze zorgt ervoor dat alle vuil van de nagels worden weggenomen zoadat de nagellak mooi en effen kan geplaatst worden. 
Tijdens het lakken is het aangeraden om de nagelriem niet aan te raken. Aangezien nagellak snel droogt, is te veel over en weer borstelen niet aangewezen. Als bescherming van de nagellak, kan je een blanke toplak aanbrengen.
Gebruik steeds een nagellak die de nagelplaat niet uitdroogt maar voedt en hydrateerd.
Verwijder nagellak met een oplosmiddel zonder aceton, spoel de nagels om uitdroging te voorkomen, daarna in lauw water dompelen om ze iets zachter te maken. 
Gebruik ten hoogste één keer per week een remover (beter nog als je er minder of helemaal geen gebruik van maakt).
 Gebruik liever geen zogenaamde 'nagelverharders' . Deze producten kunnen de nagels brozer maken omdat ze de nagels kunnen uitdrogen. ook nagellak bevat ook een 'nagelverharder'.
 Gebruik kunstnagels niet langer dan drie maanden achter elkaar en las daarna een rustperiode van minstens één maand in. Kunstnagels kunnen de natuurlijke nagel beschadigen. Helemaal geen kunstnagels gebruiken is nog beter. 
 Om de nagels te voeden en te versterken , kan u ze af en toe onderdompelen in een mengeling van arganolie of amandelolie en citroen of in olijfolie. Die techniek wordt ook aangeraden in geval van gebroken of ontdubbelde nagels.
 Gebruik handschoenen
Indien je zwaar werk in de tuin gaat doen of je handen komen veel in contact met reinigingsmiddelen, is het aangeraden handschoenen te dragen 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## joyekristien

Gebruik arganolie van de producent die leveren goudkleurige verse olie. Ik weet het uit ervaring. Ik werk zelf als analist-ontw. labo waar wij geregeld arganolie uit testen. Wij doen dit omdat de hype rond arganolie met de jaren vergroot. En meestal zijn de olie bruin van gewone webshops, maar wat ik merk is dat de olie van rechtstreekse leverancier als beste olie uitkomen in hun waarde.
Mocht willen weten waar je rechtstreekse leverancier vindt, mag je me altijd mij een pm(mail) sturen voor lijst in Nederland en Belgie.

----------


## joyekristien

Na verschillende reacties van leden over de arganolie. Zal ik hier de link plaatsen van betrouwbare leveranciers.
http://www.arganlife.eu
http://www.arganolie.info
... (later komen er nog meer bij)

----------


## sietske763

haha, wij boeken een goedkoop reisje naar marokko als de argaanolie weer op is,
een redelijk grote fles is daar 15 euro,
en de kleinere versies met spuitpompje maar 4,95 euro.
en dan ook nog een leuk land!

----------


## Eva77

Toevallig ben ik iets anders tegengekomen namelijk cactusolie. Ook uit Marokko, dat schijnt nog beter te zijn dan arganolie. Iemand hier ervaringen mee?

De site waar ik het tegen kwam is www.cactusbeautyoil.nl

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Agnes..., ik lees hier weer even je mail over Nagels  :Big Grin: ....

soms vergeet je de goede tips en dus lees ik het opnieuw...mijn nagels zijn om te huilen zo slecht...terwijl ze groeien scheuren ze al, dit duurt al weken, terwijl ik altijd prachtige lange mooie nagels had, nouuuuu deze stompjes zien er "niet" meer uit, pffffffffffff  :Frown:  snif snif, ...ik zal wat goede tips die hierboven staat van jou gaan gebruiken!!!! dag Agnes, fijn zo'n stuk tekst.....
Groetjes van Elisa  :Wink: 

Sietske: ja Marokko heeft "natuurlijke" en goede produkten...toppie he?  :Big Grin:

----------

